# SquareOneSim



## jfly (Jan 8, 2009)

I don't know if off-topic is the best place for this. Maybe there could be a forum for cubing software discussion?

anyway, I'm very proud to announce this project I've been working on. It's a Square One simulator in the style of Ryan Heise's awesome speedcubing simulator. I need help finding bugs and would love advice regarding the default key layout (the keys are customizable!). The current one is pretty redundant, and is basically a square one port of the cube simulator.

http://www.ocf.berkeley.edu/~jfly/projects/applets/SquareOneSim/

If you like this, you should check out my cuboid simulator too .

Feature requests are welcome as well. It's 7:00 AM where I am and I haven't slept, so goodnight!


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Jan 8, 2009)

That was a really good simulator. I had a little trouble using keys instead of the mouse, but I will customize the keys later.


----------



## MTGjumper (Jan 8, 2009)

Seems nice, but it doesn't suit me because I can't type fast . I'm interested to see how fast a good square-1 solver who's used to computer cubes can go.

Michael Gottlieb, care to step up?


----------



## fanwuq (Jan 8, 2009)

Thank you so much!!!!!
I'm shocked by how awesome it is.
I used to do very little square1 because I suck at it, but I love Ryanheise style puzzles, so this is perfect! I'll get into this immediately and try to reduce my times by half. 
I'm also a slow typer, but I type fast when cubing.

Michael Gottlieb, I know you can sub-20 it. 

edit: Does it come with a timer?


----------



## DavidWoner (Jan 9, 2009)

I think the problem with the poor scrambling can be fixed by lengthening the default scramble. I have just been pressing the scramble button 4-5 times to get it thorough, but doing it automatically would be nice, and an easy fix most likely.

And obviously, fully customizable keys and a timer are good, but what youve done so far is great.


----------



## jfly (Jan 9, 2009)

Ok, I've added a new type of turn. Something like [1, 0] means 1 legal rotation on top. This type of turn probably works better for sq1, as it never makes sense to stop in a position where you can't do a slash. I've also added a timer. It will only start when the cube is in an unsolved position. Just press enter. It will stop when you either scramble the cube again, or when you solve it.

edit: First timed solve! 145.66 seconds. Gah, help me create a better key layout!


----------



## watermelon (Jan 9, 2009)

Wow Jeremy, that's very impressive! Do you mind if I ask if you used Java's 3D classes or just 2D with some math (I'm guessing the former)? Also, you might want to make the / turns as well as the cube rotations available in caps lock, so that you don't have to keep releasing shift or pressing caps lock to do those.


----------



## jfly (Jan 9, 2009)

Thanks! I'm using java 2d with some math. I wrote the (very bare bones) 3d engine myself.
Regarding your suggestions, I can do you one better. If the capital version of a key is not defined, the simulator will fall back to the lowercase version.
With the new key layout, I managed a 99.48 first try. I'm liking it more and more. Any suggestions on more default keys? I like the idea of having a (+-6, 0) and (0, +-6), but I'm not sure where to put them. Any ideas?
85.125 second try. 63.656 third. What are you guys getting?


----------



## Pedro (Jan 9, 2009)

I'll try this layout:






but my algs are pretty much all in muscle memory  can't do them on the simulator

EDIT:
wait, Jeremy changed it 
there's no (0,1) anymore, just [0,1]?
hmm...I think I prefer this...

got a 248.xx, but I had to get my real square-1 to figure out some algs  messed up edge orientation like 3 times


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Jan 9, 2009)

i tried the sim yesterday and its pretty good.
got to EP and messed up final alg (ARGH)


----------



## ImNOTnoob (Jan 9, 2009)

One good way to scramble it yourself is to spam the keys SDF and JKL. Works but the scramble is not accepted since it started from the solved state.


----------



## jfly (Jan 10, 2009)

ImNOTnoob said:


> One good way to scramble it yourself is to spam the keys SDF and JKL. Works but the scramble is not accepted since it started from the solved state.



What do you mean by the scramble is not accepted? Pressing enter to start the timer will work anytime the puzzle is not solved, whether or not you scrambled it.


----------



## masterofthebass (Jan 10, 2009)

Jeremy,

Want to recompile so us mac users can use it


----------



## jfly (Jan 10, 2009)

Sorry about that. I completely forgot. Let me know if it works for you now.


----------



## MistArts (Jan 10, 2009)

Woo! I figured out a Square-1 by myself!


----------



## masterofthebass (Jan 10, 2009)

Jeremy - it works on mac now, thanks!


----------



## jfly (Feb 17, 2009)

I just uploaded a few changes to the square one simulator.

-Inspection starts automatically after scrambling. You can start solving at any point during inspection.
-I added a 2 layer Square 1 and a Square 2 variation to the simulator, just click on Options to change the puzzle variation.
This is my favorite variation: http://www.ocf.berkeley.edu/~jfly/projects/applets/SquareOneSim/?puzzle_variation=Square 2
-The keyboard layout and color scheme are now saved to cookies, so your settings last even when you close your browser.

Let me know if any of these things don't work for you. Enjoy!


----------



## dChan (Feb 17, 2009)

Woah, I was wondering when someone would make a Square-1 sim in the style of Ryan Heise's cube sim. This is awesome. Now I can use the keyboard and imagine I actually have a Square-1.


----------



## maxcube (Feb 17, 2009)

This is awesome!


----------



## masterofthebass (Feb 17, 2009)

The square2 is great  

2nd solve was like 160 seconds.


Also jeremy, the inspection doesn't let you do rotations. Once you rotate the cube, you start the timer, basically ruining the point of inspection


----------



## jfly (Feb 19, 2009)

Thanks! That was very silly of me to start the solve when you're rotating the cube. I'll fix that as soon as I get a chance.


----------



## elimescube (Feb 19, 2009)

Very impressive! I'm still a bit klutzy with the controls (and I was never very good at Heise's Sim anyway), but I really like this 

Managed to do Square-1 on a computer in 71.58


----------



## DavidWoner (Feb 19, 2009)

masterofthebass said:


> Also jeremy, the inspection doesn't let you do rotations. Once you rotate the *cube*, you start the timer, basically ruining the point of inspection



tsk tsk Dan you should know better


----------



## Dene (Feb 19, 2009)

I will try this out in my lecture today! YAY JEREMY!


----------



## jfly (Feb 24, 2009)

The bug with the timer starting during inspection should be fixed.

I've also added a new puzzle! I need advice about puzzle rotations, the key layout, and the viewing angle. I don't believe that any of these are quite right yet.
Enjoy! http://www.ocf.berkeley.edu/~jfly/projects/applets/PyraminxSim/


----------



## qqwref (Feb 24, 2009)

I solved the Square-2 in 228.52... I'm REALLY having trouble with the complete lack of cube rotations (seriously, add in x and y. I need them to find pieces because I don't like looking through the cube) and the fact that the default keys are just 1 and -1 turns (I can't get used to the 3 and -3 turns that I added, so it's very slow going). 

Here's an idea for rotations: just have one state, and make it so cube rotations will just change your view of the puzzle. As someone who solves square-1 for (hopefully) speed I would much prefer the freedom to be able to rotate however I want and still do turns, than the "freedom" of being able to do an x2/y2/z2/\ and still be able to play with the cube (note: I will NEVER do those, except by accident). Being unable to do basic rotations probably wastes 30+ seconds' worth of trying to find stuff.


EDIT: It is exactly the same thing with the pyraminx, the applet is useless for speed without being able to do a "y" rotation (rotate around the top point), and I guess a "z" rotation (rotate around the front face) or "left x" and "right x" (rotate around right and left tips) would be useful too.

EDIT: 179.84 sq2...
EDIT: 146.27 sq2...
EDIT: 109.66 sq2...
EDIT: 93.64 sq2...


----------

